# 11 inches in Spfld, Illinois!



## Mowman62531 (Jun 19, 2004)

Been pushing on and off since Thursday night! Been a great weekend! We are definently tired and now it is about 40 out and we have thunderstorms! Crazy Illinois weather.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

That sounds good. But.... We need pictures man. Where are the pictures????


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

He said it snowed! We trust him. Don't we?


----------

